# Roubaix Expert price advice



## burk (May 5, 2010)

After getting some time on my LBS's Roubaix Expert test bike I am convinced that it is time to lighten up  

So I'm considering purchasing a Roubaix Expert. They do not have one in stock so would need to order one. They have a Roubaix Compact on hand that is on sale for $1700 and I got the impression that they would give me another 10% off on that price. So that bike is offered at about a 20% discount from the $1900 retail price. 

I've yet to make an offer on the Expert and am wondering can I expect to get a similar discount on a bike that must be ordered? Also, what are the possibilities of a discount for paying cash? Any advice on what is fair and reasonable would be much appreciated.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Chances are they will sell it to you for low MSRP, which is $3000. The list price is $3300. You can always ask for a deal on the bike, or perhaps a discount on services or accessories, but I wouldn't expect too much.
BTW, it looks like they are out of Expert Compacts until the 2011's come out. Specialized does have some Expert triples available though, depending on what size you ride.


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

While you are at it, ask if they have access to any older Pro's, the Roubaix Pro's weren't a huge seller, same frame as the export for a much bigger price. However earlier in the year the leftover price of the pro's was really decent.


----------



## burk (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. If and when I decide to go for it I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

We just bought my wife a 2010 Roubaix Expert. We wanted a Ruby but there are none available anywhere in her size. They had a blue expert in stock in storage and offered it to us at significantly below retail. The bike was tagged at 2999.00 and was sold to us below that. My guess is they would offer this price to anyone as long as you asked. Hope to get her fitted before the weekend so she can ride it!


----------



## burk (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info on your experience. It's good to know that a good deal might be possible under the right circumstances. I'm getting close to making a buy. 

In the interim i've decided on the Expert triple so availability might be more promising. When testing the compact I found I was too often needing to change chainrings and as a result needing to move up or down several gears on the cluster to get back in sync.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

burk said:


> Thanks for the info on your experience. It's good to know that a good deal might be possible under the right circumstances. I'm getting close to making a buy.
> 
> In the interim i've decided on the Expert triple so availability might be more promising. When testing the compact I found I was too often needing to change chainrings and as a result needing to move up or down several gears on the cluster to get back in sync.


If the LBS hasn't sold their "test" bike, you should go see if they will sell it to you. That is how I just go mine and let's just say the discount was more than10%


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

2Slo4U said:


> If the LBS hasn't sold their "test" bike, you should go see if they will sell it to you. That is how I just go mine and let's just say the discount was more than10%


What color is the test/demo Roubaix Expert for 2010? It was a kind of purplish pink for 2009.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

rosborn said:


> What color is the test/demo Roubaix Expert for 2010? It was a kind of purplish pink for 2009.



RED is the color of the test bike this year. IMHO -- it is by far the best paint scheme for the Roubaix's in 2010


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

2Slo4U said:


> RED is the color of the test bike this year. IMHO -- it is by far the best paint scheme for the Roubaix's in 2010


I would love to see a picture of the red Roubaix. I really like the color of the Roubaix Expert Compact. I saw one in person today and the dark bluish black really is sharp.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

rosborn said:


> I would love to see a picture of the red Roubaix. I really like the color of the Roubaix Expert Compact. I saw one in person today and the dark bluish black really is sharp.


Found a picture on, I think, the Specialized Romanian website. Very nice.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

rosborn said:


> Found a picture on, I think, the Specialized Romanian website. Very nice.


That's it. The "test bike" stickers peel right off....


----------

